# Intrepid porkers run croc gauntlet



## elapid68 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* NT News

A GROUP of fearless pigs went for a dip in the Adelaide River - a body of water well-known for its bustling saltwater crocodile population. 

As the six pigs were crossing the river, a saltie was dozing on the bank.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

